# Motor Trend 11/03: ZHP vs. 330i Sport



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

Motor Trend tested both an '03 330i with sport package, and a ZHP in this month's issue. Below are the (very interesting) results (330i's results are in parentheses). 

ZHP (330i w/sport package)
0-60: 6.1 (5.8)
1/4 mile: [email protected] ([email protected])
60-0: 109 (134)
Skidpad: .84 (.86)
Slalom: 67.5 (64.9)

This is the "slowest" I've seen for a ZHP so far, but the fastest I've seen for a 330i. Makes me wonder if they got the two mixed up. Hmmmmm.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

definately mixed up


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Were they tested at the same time and place and by the same driver? That makes a huge difference. So do options, since that contributes to weight. There are manufacturing tolerances as well, but these differences are a bit big for that.


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

There are so many variables that will help or hinder 0-60 times. 5.8 or 6.1 can be the difference between launching at 2,500 rpm or 3,000 rpm, how much fuel is in the car, weight of the driver, temp, tires, wheel spin, etc...etc....etc........ 



The # that throws me is the 60-0

ZHP- 109
330- 134 

Explain that? :dunno:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Tanin said:


> The # that throws me is the 60-0
> 
> ZHP- 109
> 330- 134
> ...


My guess would be tires.

--SONET


----------



## Justin (Jul 17, 2003)

sounds like a case of different driving conditions, different drivers, or a mix up.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i think the feb 01? issue of r&t says 17" is the best.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

My take is on tires too. I'm guessing Conti's on the 330 SP based on the poorer handling results.

As far as acceleration performance, the 10 extra HP of the ZHP is within the margin of error of a non-ZHP engine. Could be the case of a weak ZHP engine and a strong non-ZHP engine.

Looks like speculation that the ZHP is basically a cosmetic package hasn't been proven wrong yet. : popcorn:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Maybe the anthracite headliner is heavier. :rofl:


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

ObD said:


> : popcorn:


had to go there didn't you??


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2003)

The really low testing and editorial standards at MT have been widely discussed here so I'm not surprised.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

As far as I can remember, this is the first time a publication claims a 0-60 time SLOWER than BMW's number. BMW was claiming a 6.4 on the 330i and 5.9 on the ZHP. Normally, BMW's claim is very conservative and is pretty consistent with a 0.3-0.4 sec improvement on a real test, regardless of models. In fact, last month's C&D did a 5.6 on the ZHP. I hope they didn't put a 300 lbs driver in that test.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

TD said:


> The really low testing and editorial standards at MT have been widely discussed here so I'm not surprised.


Yeah, they're published by Primedia, the (bottom-end) standard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2003)

I've said this before, MT isn't worth the paper it's printed on.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

mkh said:


> I hope they didn't put a 300 lbs driver in that test.


I know there is a, um, full-figured staffer. Has a beard. Can be seen on MT TV on Speedvision. Can't find him in the web site, and (like TD :hi: ) I don't read that automotive equivalent to "People" magazine.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Tanin said:


> had to go there didn't you??


Just a friendly :stickpoke


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Tanin said:


> There are so many variables that will help or hinder 0-60 times. 5.8 or 6.1 can be the difference between launching at 2,500 rpm or 3,000 rpm, how much fuel is in the car, weight of the driver, temp, tires, wheel spin, etc...etc....etc........
> 
> The # that throws me is the 60-0
> 
> ...


 It's tires. On Edmunds, the 330Ci and 328Ci on contisports stop in the same distance.

And the a 330Cic on 18" wheels with pilots or bridgestones blows them away.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> I've said this before, MT isn't worth the paper it's printed on.


Exactly...they suck.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Were those cars tested side-by-side? Either the ZHP's engine was less broken in than the regular 330i's or they just happened to have gotten a strong 330i and a weak ZHP. The shorter differential alone should help the ZHP out accelerate the non-ZHP at lower speeds.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

ObD said:


> Looks like speculation that the ZHP is basically a cosmetic package hasn't been proven wrong yet. : popcorn:


 :rofl:


----------

